# Going on Visa Run. Anyone want to split costs



## luckyboo (Sep 7, 2010)

*Visa run over the next couple of days?*

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

New user for a new year.

Is anyone driving to Oman for a visa run over the next couple of days?

I can chip in with petrol and make shortbread for the journey!

Contact me on xxxxxxxxx
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Doing a visa run to Oman (Hatta). Looking for people to split gas or rental car fees. Need to go before Feb 9th. Send me a PM if interested or have questions.

Thanks


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi I need to go on or before Thursday. Dominic


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Did you sort out your visa or is it time to go again. I need to renew on or before Thursday. Dominic


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

*Visa run*

I have to do a visa run on or before Thursday. Probably Wednesday would be best.
I would like to either get a seat in someone elses car or charge and invite people to pay and come with me. Dominic


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

bigbaddom said:


> Hi I need to go on or before Thursday. Dominic


I won't be able to go before Wednesday. I am planning on going this upcoming weekend. Let me know if your plans change. Thanks


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

*Visa run*

I may do my visa run Thursday afternoon or evening if anyone is interested.


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

*Visa run*

Hi there

im new user too, also need to do a visa run within few days.

let me know...................
thanks
cheers
jay

New user for a new year.

Is anyone driving to Oman for a visa run over the next couple of days?

I can chip in with petrol and make shortbread for the journey!

Contact me on xxxxxxxxx
Thanks for reading![/QUOTE]


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

*Visa run*

Hi there

i was also looking at doing the visa run this week.

Let me know

cheers.................






Matt2234 said:


> Doing a visa run to Oman (Hatta). Looking for people to split gas or rental car fees. Need to go before Feb 9th. Send me a PM if interested or have questions.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

jaydivinaa said:


> Hi there
> 
> i was also looking at doing the visa run this week.
> 
> ...


Jay, you better get to posting to five messages, otherwise the pm doesnt work on the site. It becomes active at five. They do this so that spammers who come can not pm people like crazy before someone is able to notice what they are doing.


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi I will be doing Hatta probably Wednesday or 100 percent Thursday dmccleanateim.ae






luckyboo said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> New user for a new year.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

hi there.....would need to rent a car and as not sure with road if another person could join would be much better also

cheers






Jynxgirl said:


> Jay, you better get to posting to five messages, otherwise the pm doesnt work on the site. It becomes active at five. They do this so that spammers who come can not pm people like crazy before someone is able to notice what they are doing.


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

could i join you on wed or thurday if its cool

can spilt car rental and petrol charges

let me know

cheers




bigbaddom said:


> Hi I will be doing Hatta probably Wednesday or 100 percent Thursday dmccleanateim.ae


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

hello u there


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

*hi*

yes im here

Yes we can share. I will probably go wednesday


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

ok sure...there is 2 of us....so will make more economical ! 

ok weds is fine

cheers.........


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

hi there

bigbaddom is going on weds.....we could join together and go ! 

cheers.......



jaydivinaa said:


> hi there.....would need to rent a car and as not sure with road if another person could join would be much better also
> 
> cheers


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi there

i was also looking at doing the visa run this week.

Let me know

cheers.................[/QUOTE]


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

Matt2234 said:


> Doing a visa run to Oman (Hatta). Looking for people to split gas or rental car fees. Need to go before Feb 9th. Send me a PM if interested or have questions.
> 
> Thanks


Hi I need to go anytime this week except cant do Wednesday. I dont have a car but would be willing to split all costs.

Get back to me if your interested and we can surely arrange something. Will be my first visa run too, so would like to be able to do it with someone


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

bigbaddom said:


> yes im here
> 
> Yes we can share. I will probably go wednesday


Could I possibly come with you, im new to forums and visa runs, so im not sure how this works...could you possibly email me on [email protected]


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

Matt2234 said:


> I won't be able to go before Wednesday. I am planning on going this upcoming weekend. Let me know if your plans change. Thanks


hi, i would be interested in going this weekend also, will be first visa run...will chip in with costs etc


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

chelle0406 said:


> Could I possibly come with you, im new to forums and visa runs, so im not sure how this works...could you possibly email me on [email protected]


Hi there, I could actually change my plans for Wednesday...need to do my visa run asap. I dont have car, but I have a sat nav, and would be willing to split all costs...the more of us the better!!

Will be my first visa run, so would like to go with some other people.


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

*visa run*

I will do my visa run on wednesday morning and have two seats available.

im new user too, also need to do a visa run within few days.

let me know...................
thanks
cheers
jay

New user for a new year.

Is anyone driving to Oman for a visa run over the next couple of days?

I can chip in with petrol and make shortbread for the journey!

Contact me on xxxxxxxxx
Thanks for reading![/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Visa run Wednesday Am. Two seats available

cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi there, this is my first post on the forum. Im looking to do a visa run to Hatta tomorrow (Thursday), I will prob just rent a car. Is anyone else doing a run tomorrow and have space? If not I will have space for 3 others and we can split the costs. Let me know....


----------



## sakerda (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, will anybody go to the visa run this saturday, 6th of february? I would like to join. I´ll contribute to costs and a nice trip. best greetings!! Anne


----------



## sakerda (Feb 2, 2011)

*visa run*

hi there, if anyone goes for visa run on aturday or sunday, please advise me to share costs!! thanks a lot, see you soon, 
anne


----------

